
Germany, Freelancing and Taxes - drinchev
http://www.drinchev.com/blog/germany-freelancing-and-taxes/
======
Tomte
It's hard to take the article serious when it starts with "Germany uses a
complicated formula to calculate taxes" and then shows... six tax levels plus
an addition.

"This rather complicated formula" is a seventeen-liner (including closing
parens on their own line and including the function signature)!

I mean, yes, German tax law is notoriously complicated in all kinds of corner
cases and with many exceptions and special rules, but this article is only
concerned with the straightforward and easy main calculation.

And what a great presentation of the findings!

"The line chart above tells us that there is a "sweet spot" at around the 7th
month or at the 1280 hour."

Unfortunately, the accompanying chart doesn't show months or hours, but is
labelled with days.

